# Divot ????



## hunter57 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi. I'm new to this forum. I need help..Been playing golf for many years. Had been a scratch golfer for more then 20 of them. Won lots of local tournaments.Now a 5 handicapper. My problem is: I cant take a divot in front of the ball with my short Irons. Never could! (Unless I play the ball back past the middle of my stance.)I tried swinging more up and down. Didn't work! Tried keeping 90% of my weight on target foot. Worked sometimes! Does anyone have any suggestions on set-up and /or practice drills that would help me to take the divot in front of the ball. Thanks


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to the site sorry this question has got me. Why do you want to take a divot in front of the ball with your short iron and I assume wedges? Wouldn't this mean that you a hitting it on your down swing and punching the ball not using the iron/wedge to give the ball that nice flight arc? I would of thought a small divot where the ball was would be what you are after. I am not a 5 handicapper and never have been though I would like to be. But that is just my train of thought welcome to the forum once again.


----------



## hunter57 (Jan 6, 2010)

It's easer to "work" the ball. You can hit purer shots like cut/fade shots or slight draw shots with more accuracy. Also its easer to hit controlled high and low shots if I hit the ball first and then the ground in front of the ball. (thus creating a divot in front of the ball.)Thats why I need some kind of a drill, or mental thought, to preform this action on a more consistent bases.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

oh ok thanks for that it's something I should try to do them. Not sure on the drill though.


----------

